# Progamar un PIC con el TOP2048



## Basalto (Jun 1, 2008)

Tengo que programar un PIC 18F452, tengo un programador TOP2048. Pero no tengo mucha información sobre el. ¿Alguien que lo haya utilizado? Un saludo


----------



## Basalto (Jun 15, 2008)

Su pagina web es www.top2048.com Un saludo


----------

